
Zero Downtime Cloud Infrastructure at Grubhub - aritraghosh007
https://bytes.grubhub.com/cloud-infrastructure-at-grubhub-94db998a898a
======
damm
I'm kind of sorry I read this; thought maybe I could learn or ..

Not even technical and like in the disclaimer they're not open sourcing
anything.

